# Remasters and YOU!



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 28, 2009)

Are remasters better than the original? Y/N

Y for me; Megadeth (well, Dave) remastering everything up to Risk was a great move. Rust in Peace never sounded crisper. If only Metallica would do the same for their stuff up to Justice.


----------



## foreign contaminant (Mar 28, 2009)

i can't say. most of the time, i end up buying the remasters unknowingly and think that's how it originally sounded. when i am aware that i have a remaster in my hands, like this loveless remaster i'm listening to now, i still have a hard time discerning the remastered part. (in fact, this remaster almost sounds _worse._)

it's a toss-up for me.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 1, 2009)

If the remastering is significantly better and is good, and if they don't treat it as a new edition with a bunch of bonus tracks stuffed in, then remasters are delicious.


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 1, 2009)

I want the bonus tracks stuffed in, otherwise it's bad value.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Apr 1, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I want the bonus tracks stuffed in, otherwise it's bad value.


It depends.

If the bonus stuff are covers of good songs, I'm in. if they're even more remasters you can get from another CD, bleah.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Apr 2, 2009)

Sometimes they are good, sometimes they are bad. The Led Zeppelin remasters (from _Mothership_) are really good, and same for The Who. However, I don't like all of those extra tracks. I have the "deluxe edition" of_ Who's Next_ by The Who, and while the original album is great, there's like 20 other tracks that I could care less about. When I buy an album, I expect to hear it as the creators intended, with the original music, not all this extra bullshit.

A while ago, I bought an old version of The Offspring's _Smash _from when it was first release. I heard the remasters were really crappy, so I didn't buy those. Remaster or not, this album sounds pretty horrible. Well, at least I didn't have to peal those annoying stickers off the end of the case.


----------



## Zhorken (Apr 2, 2009)

Watershed said:


> I want the bonus tracks stuffed in, otherwise it's bad value.


why  :V  I want the album, not the album and then some things that aren't part of the album on the disc
(and I want it to sound good)


----------

